
“Medium” just doesn't work - mastro35
https://medium.com/@mastro35/medium-just-doesnt-work-680d9d180d16
======
enkiv2
Well, it's clear why this author isn't getting paid for his medium posts: he's
writing low-effort low-quality material desperately in need of editing.

Medium doesn't present itself as a substitute for a full-time job. It presents
itself as a mechanism by which people can get paid a non-zero amount of money
for the kind of material they would be writing for free anyway, based on
metrics related to actual quality (such as read time & explicit
recommendation) rather than purely based on views (as with advertising).

I use medium and run sites that have ads. I make about twenty dollars a month
on medium, and nearly all of that comes from material I wrote years ago; in
comparison, I have been using adsense since 2006 and have made a total of nine
dollars from it (across several blogs, a once-popular discussion forum, and a
youtube channel with a couple monetized videos in the millions of views). Keep
in mind that google won't cut you a check or do direct deposit until your
balance hits $100; at the current rate, I will get my first Google Adsense
payout early in the twenty-second century.

If your content is so bad that Medium is giving you _nothing_ , you won't get
anything from ads either.

